# Seattle WA SWADE Sci-Fi SAT Eve Weekly



## TreChriron (Oct 3, 2019)

Looking for regular players in Seattle, WA for a SAT game 5 - 11pm. The setting info is still being cobbled together from my brain --> Explorer Corps

You can learn more about MSG here --> Metro Seattle Gamers - Metro Seattle Gamers (I have several slots available on my group membership and guest slots available for those interested in checking us out.)


----------



## TreChriron (Oct 15, 2019)

Still recruiting players!!


----------

